

XKCD: "umwelt" in a window 3,000 px wide (Lion + Chrome) - jonmrodriguez
http://stanford.edu/~jonr1/umwelt.png

======
jonmrodriguez
Forum thread with many more combinations of User-agent, location, and time:

[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=82442&sid...](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=82442&sid=f9267217744d35af43e5e43db38d8eb0)

